# The Reavers of Chaos



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

This here recruitment post is for 16folk plus me and this my first hosted rp. Here you are a member of a chaos warband led by a former Thousand Sons Sorcerer and his acolyte. I need 1 person to be my acolyte, another Sorcerer, 2 Terminator Champions, 2 Aspiring sorcerers for some Rubric Marines, 2 Normal Champions, 2 Havoc Champion, 2 Raptor Champions, 2 Possessed Champions and 2 Khorne Berzerker Champions.

*please note that the first person to apply becomes my acolyte*

Standard Wargear

All bolters possess Inferno bolts (due to my Sorcerer's past and the Rubric Marines).

Me and my acolyte are equipped with Terminator armour, a force weapon, a ranged weapon of our choice and psychic powers (please state what arcane lore as taught you how to do it) and Daemonology

Terminator Champions use their armour, a power claw and a ranged weapon of their choice.

The Aspiring sorcerers make use of psychic powers (see above in the first wargear section) , force weapons and a pistol of their choice

The Normal Champions make use of a melee weapon and pistol of their choice

The Havoc Champions make use of heavy weapons according to their choice

The Raptor Champions can use a either a melee weapon and pistol of their choice, a flamer or a meltagun.

Possessed Champions use their bodies as weapons

The Berzerker champions make use of melee weapons and pistols

Only five people can apply for a Daemon weapon (except me)

*Please note that all the champions have a choice for their mark of Chaos (Me, my acolyte and the Aspiring Sorcerers have the Mark of Tzeentch and the Berzerker Champions have the Mark of Khorne (for obvious reasons) and that champions can name their weapons (please state what it is though)*

PM me when you are ready

Here is how your Character should be layed out:

Name: Heraklaeon
Role: Sorcerer and leader of warband
Homeworld: Prospero
Age: 10,850
Mark: Tzeentch
Wargear: Change-Bringer (a daemonic force Staff) a combi-plasma , melta-bombs and the Terminator armour of Arakur that distorts Heraklaeon's image and projects an energy field that is rumoured to stop an entire artillery barrage but it requires a lot of concentration.

Psychic powers (psykers only): Due to the many lores of Tzeentch, Heraklaeon has the ability fire bolts of Tzeentchian fire, open small Warp rifts to teleport his warband or send foes into the warp. His telikinetic abilities allow him to flay men apart or crush them with a small Gesture. Heraklaeon's most powerful ability allows him to bring in Daemons from the warp and manipulate the weak-minded. With each piece of knowledge his power grows and his third eye grants him forsight.

Personality and physical abilities: Heraklaeon is an arrogant Sorcerer who takes pride in his abilities. He has a short temper and is quick to scold his Acolyte whenever he makes a mistake. Despite this, he cares for his Acolyte and hopes he will take over the warband in the name of Tzeentch before the others. He still bears a great a deal of reverance for his Primarch, Magnus and strangely does not bear a grudge against his brothers, the Thousand Sons. Heraklaeon hold a deal of respect for his warriors for their skills and allows them to accomplish their personal goals since they will play a part for one of the Lord of Change's schemes. Heraklaeon is skilled fighter for a Thousand Son and his skill in shots are impressive
Appearance: Heraklaeon sports long Blue, shimmering hair worn in a top knot outside his helmet. His eyes glow red and due to mutation has a third eye and he is of average Space Marine Build outside his Terminator armour. On his forehead is the Mark of his Patron.

History: Heraklaeon was part of the Thousand Sons since the time before the Horus Heresy. He was there during the Burning of Prospero and he felled many Space Wolves until Magnus made his Pact with Tzeentch and sent the legion to the Planet of Sorcerers. When Ahriman brought a band of Sorcerers together to combat the Mutations of Tzeentch, Heraklaeon was first among them and together they cast the Rubric that turned the Non-psychic Thousand Son into mindless automatons while enhancing the power of Psykers. As a result of this failure Magnus banished the coven and Heraklaeon wandered the stars until he came across one by one the members of his warband.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Name: Arctuierius
Role: Sorcerer
Homeworld: anathemis (thought to be)
Age: 10,002
Mark: Tzeentch
Wargear: staff of the anathemian revolt. this staff has the heresy of the entire planet's renegade imbued upon it granting me great power. Sword of one hundred souls. this blade was crafted by the former master of the legion of the emperor's fury's forge; Darkeilias it is imbued with the souls of those unlucky enough to fall to it it is a daemon blade that is conjured(usually I just cast bolts with the help of the staff) Mask of torment. this mask was also made by Darkeilias, it grant the user the power of fear over those who gaze into my dreadful visage.

Psychic powers: doombolt, bolt of Tzeentchian flame, and the ability to conjure a doppelganger daemon

lore: Tzeentch
Tzeentchian daemons 

Personality and physical abilities: Arctuierius is the enemy....nay, the bane of all life. he has single-handedly started the anathemian revolt and destroyed three outposts on elevoc, just by seeding lies and heresy and lies throughout them. 

History: Arctuierius was part of the thousand sons, until the heresy. He was a powerful librarian who longed for more power and knowledge, it is said that a daemon of Tzeentch appeared to him and told him of the glory of the changer of ways. He was loyal to Tzeentch first and Magnus second, this angered him during the heresy, Magnus banished him and he has roamed the Galaxy planting lies and heresy ever since.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Name: Sartak.
Role: Berzerker Champion.
Homeworld: Unknown, possibly Terra.
Age: Over 10,000 years old.
Mark: Mark of Khorne grants him increased strength and resistance to psychic and sorcerous techniques.
Wargear: Sartak wields a giant two-handed chainaxe imbued with the rage of a bound Bloodthirster, unlike most however he has mastered it and does not fear reprisal from the Daemon within.
Appearance: Sartak wears blood red armour with an Icon of Khorne melded into the back of his armour, similar to a Tactical Sergeant's banner. His helmet has two flat sides with a T-styled visor, and many skulls hang from his belt. Underneath the helmet he is notably handsome for a follower of Khorne, his skin still quite clean although it is quite pale and the irises of his eyes although they are now quite red are quite deep. He has long black hair that flows unhindered from his head to halfway down his back.
Personality: Sartak is notably lucid for a Berzerker of Khorne, it is as if his madness is entirely reserved for the battlefield when he becomes a juggernaut of death, hacking through ally and enemy alike. He has a noted dislike of the Tzeentchian followers in the warband, believing them weak and cowardly. Outside of battle he is regarded as wise and an expert tactician, although he never includes himself in these tactics as he knows he wont pay attention to them on the battlefield.
History: Sartak fought in the Great Crusade with distinction and was promoted to Sergeant after winning the World Eaters competition on head gathering over thirty times, at least twenty of those in a row. Sartak also fought at Istvaan and personally killed five Iron Hands Morlock Terminators and fought side-by-side with Angron for a short while. He joined with the World Eaters during the Heresy, claiming many skulls for Khorne and fought at Terra leading many charges into Imperial territory and was part of the charge into the Golden Palace. Some whisper that he is the one who killed Kharn the Betrayer, as he was seen leaving that area shortly before Kharn was discovered dead. After the Heresy he left the World Eaters when it broke apart at Skaltharax, cursing Kharn the Betrayer for his idiocy, roaming the galaxy and fighting as a mercenary for various warlords, eventually killing the warlords himself. After many battles he ended up joining the Warband, wishing to take the fight to the False Emperor's slaves again.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Maybe you should focus on updating your own RP before joining others LotN?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

We are waiting for Warpspawned to post, he gave me a message saying he would post two nights ago and he has not, if he doesn't by tonight I will update without him.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Name: Gurg Litch
Role: Terminator Champion
Homeworld: Never had one, was born as a slave on a cargo ship and became a marine of a fleet based chapter.
Age: 8.401
Mark: Nurgle
Wargear: Hishui, A Daemonic Lightning Claw, worn on the left hand. It looks like it's just made out of rotting skin and bone, which has a special ability. 
Flamer combi-weapon, with a bayonet strapped underneath.

Special powers: The daemonic weapon isn't as strong (on the offence) as the average, but it does have an ability: out of organs from dead loyalists it can create a nurgling, which are kept in the box on his back 
Personality and physical abilities: Gurg is a big chaos marine of the Cleaved legion. His armour oozes with different kinds of fluids and if he gets wounded those fluids pour out, no blood. His lightning claw looks as if it's made out of rotten skin and bone, and his combi-weapon looks like the standard pattern. He has no mutations, but he carries a metal square box on the back of the armour, out of which sounds can be heard. Gurg wears no helmet, and his face appears normal. 
Gurg is very disciplined and tends to talk to himself with gurgling sounds. He prefers to let others kill the most of the army and then he'll get to killing the stronger ones.
History: Gurg was born on a cargo ship as a slave. While he was only 9 years old the ship got raided by Space Marines as the ship was deemed a pirate ship. This was how Gurg got in training. After he finished his training he started to get visions of a daemon. The daemon sought contact with him and 4 years later Gurg faced the daemon. The daemon began to talk and acted like he killed Gurg. Gurg felt the power of the daemon and wanted only one thing: That very same power. Gurg had worked with the daemon for a long time and the daemon promised Gurg his own Legion. The daemon sought contact with many sorcerors and found one of the cleaved. Gurg was accepted, because he was able to get a daemon to help him. Three days after he got recruited the daemon fused with Gurg's Lightning claw.

OOC: Hope this is OK?


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

*Name:* Karnox

*Role:* Acolyte Sorceror 

*Homeworld:* Gharite VII

*Age:* 10,666

*Mark:* Tzeentch

*Wargear:* Terminator Armour, Flamvell (A fiery force weapon which burns with multi-coloured flames), combi-flamer, melta-bombs, chaos icon, grimoire of true names (taken from the hands of his ordo malleus master). 

*Psychic powers (psykers only):* 

Wind of Change: Does exactly what it says on the tin...er I mean codex

Summoning: Allows him to summon his two daemon lackeys Kratos and Hephestion (both lesser daemons one with the power to wield fire and the other possessing the strength of a daemon prince. 

Warp Tunnel: allows Karnox to leave his own body and travel through the warp into a nearby body possessing it for a short while whilst struggling with the soul already within (Works incredibly easy on corpses) and was thought to him by many daemons adept in possesion. (His own body however is left empty and does not function, making it an easy target for a daemon to possess).

*Personality and physical abilities:* He is very loyal and trustworthy. He enjoys fire as it cleanses the soul of flesh and allows warp daemons to feast upon it. He constantly talks to daemons although they can not be seen and many believe he is insane. He also hold his Grimoire with great reverence and values it as dearly as his life if not more, for without it he would have surely become insane when he was exiled.

*Appearance:* His armour a silver colour as that of his previous chapter is alight with sparks of multi-coloured flames that spiral around his body and protect him from harm (inv save). He wears a hood and underneath his head is bald and pale, his eyes glow blue with slitted pupils and his mount turned sidewards, his nose two slits. He also wears a golden diadem imbued with a blue stone which resembles an eye, vigilantly watching its surroundings, and this helps Karnox communicate with daemons and boosts his psychic powers.

*History:* Once a librarian for the Grey Squires, a chapter working very close with the Grey Knight Daemon Hunters. It was on one such daemon hunt that he encountered daemons for the first time. He was inspired by their majesty and strength as they killed his fellow battle brothers. And so he aproached the inquisitor lord leading the hunt and slaughtered his retinue. Taking his Grimoire he summoned two daemons and allowed them to devour the inquisitor. He was then welcome with open arms by the chaos Lords whit which he fought and soon became a chaos sorcerer working under the command of Heraklaeon until the exile of his legion at which point he was separated from his master until one day, finding him and many other champions of his legion.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

this will be my first rp so pleas point out any mistakes

name:esik Wolfgang
roleossesed champion
homeworld:Fenris
age:9635

wargear:claws and teeth that with a bright unholy black flame (if in his possessed form) 

Personality:esik is a hot head he always is up for a fight and when the daemon xanphan
Takes over he is like the ever burning flames of hell and will almost never back down 
he hates to do stealth tactics and surprise attacks and he doesnt get on very good with other chaos space marines
espacialy thousond sons because of the events on prospero

Appearance:esik is a resonaly big space marine in his standart form whith his power armour painted dark gray with black trim
a black flame on his shoulder pads he has long black hair and fully black eye's

squad:they are the rammands of the wolf pack from the mission in to the world where they fell to chaos esik is the leader of the squad because he is fevourt the most over all the other possesed the whole squad have power armour with the same colours as esik

history:esik was born on Fenris when he was 12 he was taken to become space marine for the space wolfs legion when he had become a blood claw of the twelfth great compenie he was selected for the battle of prospero once there he saw that the thousand sons were totally unprepert and when they fought back he witnessed
such terrifying things that he doubt their actions for the rest of his life with the space wolfs after the horus heresy when he already had become a gray hunter he was send to the world xassix 9 to patrol there after the sighting of daemons
After a month on the planet the appearing of daemons came ever more frequent
And at last there a unending tide of daemons kept coming 
And then it was that he and his whole squad heard a vioce in their head saying 
‘‘Do you want to live'' and they all said yes than the voice said ''bow to chaos and let it consume you'' and they all bowed every single one them was after that possessed bye a daemon going from war band to war band.


i hope this is good


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

5 down 10 to go, keep it up everyone :good:


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

didn't you say that the first would be the acolyte?


just wondering


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

First to ask but Ill just make you a 2nd Acolyte... fair enough


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

nah I prefer not to have termie armor 

besides I seed lies easier on my own


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Fair enough your choice


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey edited my profile, sorry I thought you meant the first one to post as an acolyte gets it, If you want I can change to someone else.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

You can keep your role, since you were clear on it.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Varesk

Role: Raptor Champion

Homeworld: Nostramo

Age: Over 10000

Wargear: Power Sword "Unholy retribution" and a plasma pistol "Thousand Screams", melta bombs

Personality: Varesk is a confident harbringer. He tends to stay quiet and rarely interacts with anyone outside of his legion. Due to this he thrives on lighting quick suprise assualts. He values his weapons above most of his fellow Chaos Marines, as they have served him well for the last 10000 years in killing the Loyalist dogs.

Appearance: Varesk wears an ornate suit of power armour, his helmet is a mask of terror. A screaming face is on the front, with twisted teeth, his lenses are blood red and the rest of his armour is the typical blue-black of the Night Lord Legion as is his jump pack. He very rarely takes off his helmet. When he does you can notice his pale skin, blood red eyes and scars covering his face.

History: Varesk was born onto Nostramo as a poor orphan, having to learn on the streets to survive he soon became a criminal. When Conrad Curze was fighting across the Galaxy in the Great Crusade, he needed more Astartes. Soon he was forced to use the very things he set out to destroy, Varesk being one of them. Varesk murdered eight people in cold blood before he was recruited. A sadistic individual he found the life of a Assualt marine to be the greatest joy, to fight the Emperor's servants was another challenge that Varesk enjoyed, revelling in the harder fights between the loyalist and uniting a galaxy. He has since then specialised in rapid terror assaults, butchering a populace before retreating into the eye of Terror. He and his squad are known as the Stalkers of the Night, and this has given him the title Brother Stalker.

Hope that this is ok.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

added an extra psychic power, hope its okay.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

No problem


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

oh yes, and i was just wondering, what will be the goal in this roleplay, or if it is just the rampage of this warband throughout different planets? And where do we begin?


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Our first mission is the raid of an Inquisitorial fortress on Karik V in sub-sector Anandia. We have 2 primary objectives:

1. Raid the Ordo Malleus librarium and steal the knowledge of the Corpse-worhippers. This knowledge is the locations of artifacts that the Inquisition have sealed. One such artifact is an axe that once belonged to a Bloodthirster called Zor'katar, a tome that summons a new breed of skin-wearing Daemon and many more

2. Destroy the Inquisitorial fortress, the Warband's activities would later on be a breeze in the sub-sector without it.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

so each of us get a own squad seeing that we are champions or am i wrong?
can we also discripe how our characters look?


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Both Yes indeed


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

ooh killing some inquisitors, sounds fun. That technically makes us the inquisitorial inquisition, since we hunt inquisitors XD

@cain: Isnt there already an appearance section in the character sheet, i assume thats where what you look like is posted lol


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

*Name:* Khazad
*
Role:* Khorne Berzerker champion.

*Homeworld:* Unkown, located on Avalon VI.
*
Age:* Unknown, but at least 9,000

*Mark:* Mark of Khorne.

*Wargear:* A bloodstained poweraxe, "Gristlemaim", a bolt pistol, power armor, Mark of Khorne and several skulls on chains.

*Personality:* Khazad is somewhat different from other Khorne berzerkers. Outside of combat he is totally silent and brooding, as if planning for his next foray into combat. He rarely speaks to others and when he does, he talks in short, clipped sentences, acting curtly and generally unpleasant. When in combat, however, he acts extremely jovial and one would say perhaps, _happy_. Of course, like all berserkers, his heart, his soul, and his blade belongs to Khorne.

*Appearance:* Khazad, beneath his armor, is aged and scarred. His skin is the color of old and rotted parchment, and is littered with pockmarks and scars. He never removes his armor. One of his eyes is bionic, along with his right hand. His armor is a dull red since it’s not paint it’s adorned with; it’s the blood of his enemies. However, his armor is also flecked with white, from the bone dust of the hundreds of enemies he has slain. He wears a helmet with a slit for a viewport rather than lenses, reminiscent of knight’s helms of old.

*History:* Khazad was a member of a World Eaters warband who crusaded in the Ultima Pacificus around M38. However, the members of his warband crashed on the death world Avalon VI in the Avalon system. Without a means to escape, the Warband was trapped on the deadly ice world, forced to live off the land to survive. One by one, the sixty-four World Eaters were whittled down to ten hardy individuals, either through the world itself or through each other. Finally, they all agreed that they could take it no longer, and so engaged in a blood pact to sacrifice each other (but not themselves – no suicide) in the name of Khorne; whoever remains alive obviously is not in Khorne’s favor and must be tortured with life. The ten scattered across the planet, and over the next year they all killed each other, with the exception of Khazad, who could not locate another berserker due to a leg injury he sustained. Trapped with the curse of life, Khazad was trapped on the planet for over two thousand years until he snuck onto a rogue trader’s ship that had landed on the planet to gather water. He now seeks to redeem himself in the eyes of Khorne by slaying as many as possible.

Hope this works :grin:


----------



## KhornesChosen (Feb 6, 2010)

*Name:* Colm Vorain

*Role:* Champion Of Chaos Undivided

*Homeworld:* Unkown

*Age:* 10,267

*Mark:* Mark of Chaos Undivided. 

*Wargear:* Colms favored weapon is his black-bladed power sword that burns with a ghostly white flame. White runic markings are also visable on the blade as well as on the hand-and-a-half hilt. Typically he also carries a bolt pistol and on his back is a bolter that share the same black and white color scheme. 

*Personality:* Colm is charismatic for a Chaos marine. He is very capable of converting Marines to the side of Chaos and his ability to do so has lead to many fallen Space Marines, some of which accompany him into battle. He has proven to be an excellent leader with a sound grasp of battlefield tactics and is often in the thick of the fighting leading his men. There are few among the Chaos ranks who dislike him and he is a popular leader among the Undivided soldiers.

*Appearance:* Colm has an average build for a space marine, but is significantly taller than most. He wears black armour with accents of white on certain areas. He wears a helmet of the same color scheme as his armour. On the center of his black armour is a large, white, Chaos Undivided insignia. Imprinted onto his forehead and the palms of his hands is the same symbol, showing his dedication to the Dark Gods. His sword sits on his left hip at all times and is a weapon that only Colm is able to use, having performed many dark rituals over the weapon and inscribed it with the ability to have a Daemon impriosned within although none is captured currently. It glows with a white flame that enables him to carve through very thick armour as though it is not there, some say the flame is powered by the Dark Gods themselves. 

*History:* Colm was a legendary Captain of the Blood Angels before his fall to darkness. During his time as a Marine he earned a reputation as being a nearly unstoppable close combat opponent and one of the riskiest leaders though he nearly was always successful. On one occasion he was not, and lost over five hundred men to a brutal Ork assault. He prayed for the strength to slay the monsters and the Dark Gods answered his and his few remaining men's prayers with power unimaginable. From that day forth, Colm and his followers fought and killed like no other. He joined the warband in hopes a Daemon may show itself and he may capture it before its return to the warp. Until that day, Colm is a valuable member to the warband, he and his squad of veteran assault troops at the forefront of most assaults alongside the Khorne Champions.


Hope this is good :biggrin:. Khorne was all taken so I made an assault-orientated Undivided guy. I wasn't sure if you want info on the squad or not, but I'll edit it if you do.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

(Okay DA I decided we'd have to take the havoc spots since they are both left.)

Name: Mashreg 
Role: Havoc/noise-marine
Homeworld: unknown
Age: 9856 
Mark: Slaanesh
Wargear: situation pending- Blastmaster, chainsword, krak grenades OR heavy bolter, obviously he never carries the heavy bolter and blastmaster at the same time. (this is to better ensure the havoc role)
Background/appearance/personality:

His life? what a mystery. So many thousands of years just killing, or killing in splendor. Even if he had a homework once, who knew what had happened to it since? The only constant certainties about his life are his love for intense feeling, and his faith to Slaanesh respectively. The other, is his twin brother Hyperion, who has been fighting with him since they both became inducted into the forces of Chaos. Only once did they separate, and this was when Hyperion decided to take his part in one ofthe black crusades. Mashreg had not been too keen on the idea, but he felt it was something his brother simply needed to do and he had not wanted to get in the way of what may have been his twin's destiny. While in the warband alone, Mashreg had to rely on others to get his missions done, and it could not have been sooner for him for Hyperion to return; for only when fighting by him does he feel his strength and intuition are at their highest. They were not alive during the Horus heresy, and their earliest memory is that of a sorcerer who appeared much like a member of the corrupted Thousand Sons legion, for whatever reason, they soon found themselves fighting behind this force...and rather enjoyed the power. They had been gifted and they wanted more, and more...and more. 

over the millenia they learned the ways of Slaanesh and devoted themselves despite the influence of Tzeentch over Heraklaeon. Mashreg and his brother fight with no units or squads...peh, they would only get in the way. The two of them have fought side by side and back to back for thousands of years and know how to keep every angle covered on their own. There is also the fact that there is no trust issue between them, where as there may be, potentially, in a squad of marines they do not know. Although Hyperion holds a grudge against worshipers of Khorne, or something along those lines, Mashreg has no such dislike for the other worshipers and is unsure where Hyperions feeling on this comes from exactly. Though, over the thousands of years they have been fighting, Mashreg has still not felt the need to ask why.

Being twins, he looks similar to his brother in many respects such as muscle build and height. Both of them are rather tall and lithe. His armor has also blended into black and has pink zig-zagging lightning bolt like stripes all across the different sections of his armor in a seemingly random fashion. Unlike Hyperion who has retained the gold details of the Thousand son related armor, Mashreg's armor has retained the deep blue detailing. Another proof that the chaos gods like to meddle with all aspects of their worshiper's lives, as he and Hyperion are so rarely apart, one looking at the two of them can still see the colors representing their thousand son heritage. His throat has no such altering as his twin and is enclosed in his power armor as it normally would be. He wears no skin over the front of his helmet, but three rows of sharp silver spikes protrude from it going from front to back, each spike about as long as one of his fingers. Every section of armor that is black has words carved into it that seem to cloud together in the larger sections. Various words of prayer and hatred on the armor of his arms and legs. His shoulder armor bearing the pink mark of slaanesh on one and a silver eye of chaos on the other. The vents of his power back have formed into dark pink colored screaming skulls, as have his knee and elbow armor.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Name: Hyperion.

Role: Noise Marine. (A Havoc to a degree, due to him bearing a Heavy-Weapon but he is completely and utterly devoted to Slaanesh)

Homeworld: Unknown, though he does have filtering memories of his family.

Age: 9856

Mark: The Dark Prince, Slaanesh.

Appearance: Hyperion has a lithe body which towers above most Marines. In his armour he is a behemoth of black armour with bright pink and purple streaks spread across the smooth, glassy surface. A flayed face is pulled across his helm wide and held in place by long blades that proceed to puncture his actual flesh, sending vibrations into his skull. The left shoulder pad has another elongated section of skin taken from a World Eater Astartes, a reminder for the rivalry between Khorne and Slaanesh. His throat is revealed to the air, the thin protection there having long been removed so that his enhanced vocal chords can send devastating screams with enough force to crush a brain in the skull across the battlefields. 

Transparent pipes fall from within his baroque helm, covering his throat easily so that the raw red flesh there cannot be easily seen. The helm itself is shaped into a face of a singing woman. Made from gold, silver strands of air fall from the sides of the screaming faceplate which emits dark, deafening feminine cries. His armoured front is similarly feminine and curved, however beneath that is slabs of muscle and scars that betray his beautiful outside. He hides this dark interior forever beneath his armour. A cloak of human faces, knitted together by sharp blades that would cut any who dared touch it, fall from a pair of jutting spikes on his backpack and down to the rear of his knees. Masterfully awe inspiring stenciling are embedded on his right shoulder and arm, showing the image of Fulgrim, the Daemon-Primarch who had given himself to Slaanesh and the true master of Hyperion. 

His armour is adorned in other grisly fetishes of bone and ragged chunks of flesh, and many dangle from small studs which protrude from his armour in dozens of places. The fleshy mask which covers his helm never leaves its place, and thus many do not realise how it is shaped beneath other than his Twin, Mashreg and one or two select others within the Warband, those who would also give themselves to Slaanesh. Both his gauntlets have long, hooked nails that can provide an extra short range weapon if he was to need them and each is dabbed in a different shade of pink or purple.

Bones rims the edges of his armour, and each has a name of a Daemon of Slaanesh carved into it as homage, although they are not always the true names each will represent a different Daemonic Entity and this has gifted him with a powerful stimulant which is pumped through his veins, making them bulge against his pale flesh. He welcomes pain, as it only gives him more pleasure and thus when death takes hold of him it will be the strongest of rewards.

War Gear: A mighty Blastmaster that fires a single projectile wreathed in sonic energies. Powerful, it will crush the bodies of any it passes by or flay them alive so that their skinless bodies, jerking and shaking may bring Hyperion true pleasure. It is shaped into a long tube formed from bone and gold and deep within are the cut out voice boxes and vocal chords of a hundred Slaaneshi Cultists who gave themselves to his blade. His secondary weapon is a curled blade, not dissimilar to a scimitar that has screaming faces along the bright, glowing silver blade. Both are deadly if they get within reach, with the Blastmaster being able to destroy tanks, crumpling their hull like paper. His third weapon, is the enhanced vocals that can be heard across the battlefield, and will cause many to quiver as he does so.

Background: A brother to Mashreg, Hyperion was always the more musical of the pair and as a young child kept a wooden pipe that he often played. While he was still a child however, a drug stimulant came to his world and Hyperion indulged himself in the pleasures that it offered, without telling Mashreg who was the closest thing he had. Yet he did not know that Slaanesh had cast a watch over him, and that he was destined to serve the Dark Prince of Pleasures. The Sorcerer who collected Hyperion and Mashreg has always been held high between the two, although Hyperion is certain that his Twin is destined to become the leader of the Warband. Hyperion does not see himself as any form of leader, as he believes that it would take the pleasure away from murdering those who stand before him. 

He has a deep hatred for the Khornite Servants and will gladly kill them if he was to find one alone. That gives him the greatest of pleasures, the destruction of his rivals is seen as the uttermost importance to him and he often finds himself hunting Khornite Cultists throughout the ships which the Warband travel on for sport. He longs to join with a true Slaaneshi Warband, perhaps even one that were originally the Emperors Children. Hyperion never was a brawler however and thus will avoid getting himself into situations that will not gift him with pleasure and ecstatic pain. While Hyperion and Mashreg did not fight during the Horus Heresy or the Great Crusade, both did fight during the Great Scouring which lasted for several hundred years after and made their name fighting alongside their Warband, and others. Once before in his past has Hyperion left his Brother to join with a Black Crusade, that of the Slaaneshi Champion known as Jihar the Lacerated, however it had not lasted and Hyperion returned back to the Warband. 

He is perhaps the most flamboyant of all Slaaneshi Champions within the Warband, past and present and counts himself as one of the more trusted servants of Heraklaeon, although he would not give his soul to the Sorcerer. He see’s those who serve the entirety of the Pantheon as weak and incompetent for not giving themselves up to a God, and tends to look down upon them whether they fought during the Great Heresy or not. Hyperion has served gallantly in many battles, marching side by side with his Twin and both refuse to take a Squad, believing for their own reasons it would simply spread away their pleasures to others, and that they would only get in their way.

He experiences flashbacks from the Horus Heresy, another gift from Slaanesh and will often find himself in the boots of Emperors Children Astartes, murdering and pillaging worlds, ridding themselves of Loyalist counterparts or in the worst of cases becoming on of those Corpse-Emperor loving lackeys who refused the rule of Horus and his Eight. While this was not actually him, it has allowed Hyperion to learn from their mistakes and thus he is as experienced as any Chaos-Marine from around those times.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

well unxpected22, I encourage individualism here so you have your own colours if you wish and Khorneschosen you can if you want to


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

All Perfect :biggrin: :grin:


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

@KhornesChosen: I do believe he can still have the mark of khorne, just he isnt a 'zerker.


----------



## KhornesChosen (Feb 6, 2010)

Karnox said:


> @KhornesChosen: I do believe he can still have the mark of khorne, just he isnt a 'zerker.


It's all good lol. I made him now and like him how he is. Perhaps during an assault Khorne will appeal to him after a paticularly bloody assault :wink:


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Name: 'Warpmaw' (Real name forgotten)

Role: Terminator Champion

Homeworld: Unknown
Age: 8,937

Mark: Tzeentch

Appearance: Warpmaw is a hideously transformed man in Terminator armour. You can see the original colors of the Thousand Sons upon his armour, but it now glows in a thousand different colors, blinding to the eye. Spikes, and the other usual apparel adorn his armor, in addition to the screaming souls of those he's killed, each of them taking the brunt of any attacks directed against him.

Most terrible of all however, is the remnants of his face. He does not wear a helmet, as his head does not allow it, numerous eye-stalks popping out of his head. These, despite battle-wounds, always seem to regrow. His left eye has taken on a stony property, and doesn't move. His mouth, when it is opened, seems to burn with fire, though this does little more than create a disturbing voice.

War Gear: Warpmaw is equipped with a Power-Claw and Heavy Flamer, along with the usual Terminator Armor. 

Background: Warpmaw was part of a small squad of Loyalists who defected to Chaos during one of the first Black Crusades. He joined Heraklaeon's warband, as part of a front-line assault force. There, he proved himself key in the plans of Tzeentch, and received the gift of his god. It seemed for a few moments that he would become one of the Chaos Spawn, but surprisingly, his many mutations have appeared stable, and he has lived for thousands of years with them, his warp-stained presence notoriously hard to kill, providing a valuable tool for the warband.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

okay, i made my real bio now.



.....he uses the talon coming from his eye with great skill? rainbow star armor? that's a bit out there MJ


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Anything left?


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

well, now there's a question popping up. Because we all get our own squads: are we allowed to equip them as we see fit? Or are you giving them equipment? I mean I could easily make up an entire squad with how I'd like them 

I think it'd be useful if you'd remove the taken slots from the opening post, so you don't get say 3 termi's or something


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Your squads, your choice.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

The following roles have been filled to the max:

The Terminator slots are full 

the Berzerker Champs are full

The Havoc/Noise Marines Champions are full

We however need:

1 more Raptor Champion

1 more Possessed Champion

2 Aspiring Sorcerers

and 1 more Chaos Space Marine Champion


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

May I just say, that there is no promise you will get that number. The higher the amount of players, the harder it gets for you to manage the RP. Seeing as you are a new addition to GM'ing, I would suggest you lower the number a bit. Just my opinion really, hopefully it will help.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

i have to agree with dark angel here. since there neither of the aspiring champion slots have been taken i would suggest removing them. or perhaps accept one of some of those as enough. also in my opinion, the squad thing is usually a bad idea. many players have a rough time controlling their own player well as it takes some practice getting into charcater, let alone a squad.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

How about me and yourself? Do we have a squad or are we just Independent characters in the warband? I dont mind.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Change of plan every one, the slots are now full, let me know when you are all ready


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

ready as always


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I am ready whenever you are, as I am sure most other people would agree. If you need any help, feel free to PM one of the more "Veteran" members of this section, I am sure they will help. I am always in the chat room if you wan't any tips, though I am not the best of GM's myself :laugh:


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Do Eet Nao!!!!


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

lets get this thing starting


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh well maybe next time.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Thread opened


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

unxpekted22 said:


> okay, i made my real bio now.
> 
> 
> 
> .....he uses the talon coming from his eye with great skill? rainbow star armor? that's a bit out there MJ


Maybe, but that's how I see someone favored by Tzeentch. Still, looking back the talon was a bit too much. I'll change it.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm wondering if anyone has called out the coagulation bullshit


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

@Broguts
Firstly, ignoring the fact that you found a magical corpse in the middle of nowhere, I highly doubt ten pints of blood, which is the amount in a human body, will be able to create a path long enough to cross even for a river that you can jump across, and considering we dont know the lenght of the river...
Secondly, the current of the river would carry the blood sidewards rather than across to the other side so we wouldnt be able to get across.
Try have a little more common sense


----------

